# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel problem. Three weeks in the shop!!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The vehicle's water separator is a part of the fuel filter. 

The fuel filter is made by MANN in Germany. 

The fuel filter is a regular stock item. 

It does not sound like this dealer is doing an effective job of representing chevrolet.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Um hope at least they are using vasoline while they screw you around. As said above its part of the fuel filter and it's a stock item


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Mine has had a cel for over 5 weeks. Has been in the shop 9 days. Dealer did call on 7th day(Thursday) and said after an hour on tech line that GM is sending a slew of parts and the parts should be here Monday and may be done Monday evening. I have no idea what the slew of parts is but when I get it back I will post it . My dealer left me in limbo, we drove the car for a month with CEL while the dealer said the parts are ordered but on backorder(nox sensor).
The tech is the one that actually called me this time. The worst part with the dealers that don't know that you can't just order parts since the parts are on parts restriction.I don't have a list of restricted parts but dealer has to actually talk to the tech line and get authorization to get parts released. After I got this thru my dealers head some progress has been made. I just wonder how long they would have left the parts on back order and left me drive around with a CEL?
It has been posted on here in several spots that the dealer service is hit and miss. I think I might have my dealer getting better so the next CTD owner will have it a bit easier. My dealer has been nice just didn't have a clue about the CTD. Other people on here have had their car back in just a few days. I was in the same boat as you getting very frustrated and I let the dealer know they have to communicate since then knock on wood it's been better. I still don't have the car back so we will see what Monday or Tuesday bring. The dealer did give us a loaner car this time which my wife hates since it sucks gas.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The part likely has to be pulled from a car on the assembly line. I have been waiting 2 weeks for a DPF. Its just my opinion but I dont think your fuel filter assembly has anything to do with emission sensor problems. They are grasping at straws with you just like with me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you get the "water in fuel" message? How did they come to the conclusion about the water separator? The filter seems to be of very high quality and it's expensive.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Paudarco said:


> Ok up date on my chevy cruze Diesel. Three weeks now in the shop. I am still up set. Come to find out that the service adviser told me the wrong information on what was wrong with my car. The problem is that the Separator is bad. What that does that it removes the water from the Diesel fuel. They are telling me that Chevy does not make that part. It has to come from another source. The dealer kept stalling me and not giving me the correct information. After having a long talk and going to the top They are telling me that a GM rep here in Florida is working on the problem. They are telling me that they part will be in by Friday Oct 3. Why is it taking this long to finally realizing that they needed to call someone from GM for help. This is the third time since I bought my car that the engine light has come on. O2 Sensor, Nox Sensor, and now the Separator has gone bad. And to top things off chevy doesn't make the part. I think I need to file a complaint and demand that they give me a new Diesel. This has left me with a very bad taste in my mouth. AutoNation Chevy here in Orlando is not a place I would give my repeat business with all the running around they are giving me. Why is Chevy not stocking this part? Why are they putting something on a car that they can't replace asap. I bought a bad Diesel Cruze.


Hi Paudarco,

I am truly sorry to hear about this, and I would never want you to have a negative experience with your vehicle. If you need any additional assistance with anything, please do not hesitate to send me a private message. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Paudarco (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Pasty

Can you email me at [email protected] please? 

Thanks

Gary (paudarco)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Paudarco (Mar 10, 2014)

CEL light came on for the third time. I took it in and they told me it was the separator. So I'm just going what they are telling me. I have had the car for only 9 months now. 9500k miles. Not only the sensors being replaced the lock system on the drivers door was replaced right after I got the car as it wouldn't lock. By the way it's starting not to lock again. Mylink radio had been replaced due to it would not come on. The screen would freeze. I think I have a lemon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if you have a bad battery cable. You've had a lot of unrelated electrical problems.


----------



## dcullen (Dec 25, 2013)

You can file a Lemon Law complaint at 15 days in the shop/ Perhaps you should drop a note to the GM that you're exploring that option.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smallheadz said:


> Mine has had a cel for over 5 weeks. Has been in the shop 9 days. Dealer did call on 7th day(Thursday) and said after an hour on tech line that GM is sending a slew of parts and the parts should be here Monday and may be done Monday evening. I have no idea what the slew of parts is but when I get it back I will post it . My dealer left me in limbo, we drove the car for a month with CEL while the dealer said the parts are ordered but on backorder(nox sensor).
> The tech is the one that actually called me this time. The worst part with the dealers that don't know that you can't just order parts since the parts are on parts restriction.I don't have a list of restricted parts but dealer has to actually talk to the tech line and get authorization to get parts released. After I got this thru my dealers head some progress has been made. I just wonder how long they would have left the parts on back order and left me drive around with a CEL?
> It has been posted on here in several spots that the dealer service is hit and miss. I think I might have my dealer getting better so the next CTD owner will have it a bit easier. My dealer has been nice just didn't have a clue about the CTD. Other people on here have had their car back in just a few days. I was in the same boat as you getting very frustrated and I let the dealer know they have to communicate since then knock on wood it's been better. I still don't have the car back so we will see what Monday or Tuesday bring. The dealer did give us a loaner car this time which my wife hates since it sucks gas.


Sorry to hear of this! Please let me know of any update from Monday or Tuesday or if further assistance is needed from us on our end. We would be happy to help.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Ohio is 30 total days in the shop (does not need to be related) for lemon law, first year or 18000 miles. I'm just waiting at this point. Dealer called again yesterday said parts were released (last Thursday) but they had no idea when they would be here. Corp GM customer service called today and said the dealer should have them in 3 days or so. Typical we are sorry. I don't want sorry I want the F-ing car back! What a joke no matter where they are coming from they should have expedited them. I can drive to Lordstown and back in half of a day if they are pulling them from the line. They also said the first service manager didn't know the difference between parts restriction and backorder and that is why it took a month to get it back in the shop. They still wouldn't know the difference if I didn't make the call to the salesman. So it's been back in the shop and this Thursday will be 2 weeks. We are at 6 weeks since the cel was scanned at the dealer. Holy crap if it's something major I would hate to see what happens. The dealer was definitely the problem in the beginning and are at least trying to rectify the problem. I did get a loaner this time, a gas sucking GMC SUV from the dealer and then the dealer asked "how do you like the loaner?" I said "are you serious?" "if I wanted a suv I would have bought one and the gas mileage sucks" dealer reply"oh"
To Patsy above. I did ask for help , below is the transcript
Patsy,
I called the dealer again today and they have no idea when the part will be here. They said maybe 2-4 weeks. This is unacceptable for a common failure part to take so long to get. This Saturday will make 2 weeks since it has been in for service and almost 3 weeks with a check engine light on. Again I know it's not your problem but is it possible for you to check on the GM side to find out what the problem is or put them in touch with the dealer.

Thanks
Reply:


_We truly apologize for the wait and we can certainly understand how frustrating this must be. It is best to continue to work with your dealership in regard to the status of the part. We will be happy to contact them on your behalf to see if there is new information for them to share. We appreciate your patience at this time. Please let us know if you have any further questions._

_Kristen A. (Assisting Patsy)_
_Chevrolet Customer Care
They never contacted. Be patient- I'm done being patient 
I still knew about parts restriction before the dealer and had to inform them what to do through the salesman because they would not listen to me directly.
All of this was for a slow O2 code

Don't get me wrong I have had trouble with other vehicles but never had this bad of customer service, ever!!!!
_


----------

